# Coyote from this weekend...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Spent some time calling down in the Big Bend this weekend and called in a double at night but they winded us before I could get a decent shot.

This coyote was mousing around in a field in the national park. I stopped, squeaked at him for a couple of minutes and he moved in a little closer. I actually thought he was a grey at first until we took a picture and them zoomed in to look at him closer.

He wasn't too interested in me though and had his eyes on the RV campsites about 100 yards away. I ended up jumping the irrigation ditch to get closer to him for a few pictures. He let me get within about 40 yards before he wandered into the woods.

He never was too concerned with me though. He even jumped at a bird in a bush on the way out. He had obviously forgot all about me.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some real nice pic's. there, thanks for sharing.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good photos Chris.

Ever think of using a slingshot ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll bet in a strong Texas wind that sucker would take off like a glider with those big ears.lol.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow I never noticed the size CC....bet he can hear a mouse squeek at a 100 yards.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HHMMM wing shooting coyotes?? Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

nice pic's , and I see your calling is getting better good job


----------

